# Inkbird ITC-306T Impressions.



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Just a note for anyone reading this. I was provided with the unit from Inkbird free of charge in return for posting feedback on the unit. 

The unit itself is nicely built and for me all the cables for the plugs and the probe itself are nice and long. 

According to the manual the exact lenghts are a follows.

Probe 2m
Power Cable Lenght is 5ft

It's an on/off thermostat so is only suitable for non light emitting sources such as heat mats and ceramics.

There is a also a function that allows you to set the temprature at which the stat comes back on after turning off, this should help with keeping the temprature with safe parameters for the inhabitants of your setup.

I've been using it in an empty setup to test the unit to make sure it's working and fault free before putting it to use without anything with inhabitants and so far I'm quite happy with it. 

It has temprature calibration to put it in line with what your thermostat reads it and it has a day/night cycle to allow the night time drop that may or may not be required. The timer can be turned off also to allow for a constant temprature instead. 

Hope thats helpful to anyone reading.


----------

